# Hyperovulation?



## New_Wife

I have had two super early ultrasounds to rule out ectopic, and still nothing can be seen despite levels that double in 36 hrs or less. 
On ultrasound, the tech did find a CL cyst on each ovary and believes I ovulated from both sides. My betas are in the normal range (400s 18 DPO AM, 1200s 21DPO AM, 2400 22 DPO PM) and aside from jumping two bra sizes in two weeks, I don't have many symptoms. No family history of twins, though I do drink a couple gallons of cheap, store brand milk per week.
What are the chances of twins actually resulting from hyper ovulation? Obviously, we would be ok, but I would really prefer just one. My next scan is Thursday.


----------



## _Vicky_

I had no symptoms at all throughout the pregnancy I knew it was twins at 6 weeks as I had an early scan due to bleeding. They told me I had ovulated from the left side and had two heartbeats too - don't think anyone can tell you your chances but with you levels around average then I would say more likely one than two xxxx hope you get the result you want at the next scan x


----------



## jackie2012

i am no help in this as i found out later on in my pregnancy but congratulations whether its one or two.


----------



## amjon

I had a 33 hour doubling time with my MMC pregnancy and there was only 1 (that stopped growing at 6 weeks too). Fast doubling time does not always mean multiples.


----------



## TatorMom

My symptoms have been no different with the twins than in my previous pregnancies. Actually this one has been much easier than with DS1! With all the fertility treatments we've done, and when I do ovulate on my own I usually release 2 eggs, we always go in a first dating u/s knowing it could be multiples. Twins are no biggie to me/us, but trips or more and I might have passed out and thrown up all the the same time.:haha: Bless the trip moms on here! It is a beautiful thing, but 5 kids would be a lot for us!! I hyper ovulate and our first pregnancy that ended in m/c at 16wks was multiples. That was without any fertility treatment(s).


----------



## New_Wife

Update:
Ultrasound today showed just one baby with a healthy heartbeat :) I am thrilled!


----------

